# Mac OSX iMac G3 bondi 233mhz



## Antho_nyc (26 Février 2012)

Bonjour a tout le monde, j'ai un gros soucis, je passe des nuits a surfer sur le net mais sans résultats...
J'ai un iMac g3 bondi, sans firewire, 200mo de ram, 4go dd.lecteur cd/dvd rw recent (2006)
Mon problème c'est que j'ai changer mon disque dur pour un samsung 80 go en IDE MASTER...
Et quand je démarre je met le cd de os x panther j'appuis sur la touche "C"
ou sur la pomme + C au bong mais rien du tout...:hein:
Apparement ce mac ne peut booter sur cd mais sur ce site je vois  que pleins de gens y arrive...
HELP PLEASE
Merci d'avance 

ps: je vais graver mac os 8.5 pour voire si il boot


----------



## Antho_nyc (26 Février 2012)

et voila, j'ai remis le disque dur d'origine, j'ai lancer os 9.2.2 et je suis aller dans le tableau de demarage et j'ai selectionner os 9, maintenant j'ai l'icone aub demmarage qui m'indique qu'il cherche un os, et le disque dur tourne en boucle..j'ai fais un reset de la pram mais rien ne change.
Aidez moi


----------



## christophe2312 (26 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
Pour panther c est minimum 128mo
D après mes souvenirs il faut partition le dd , la premiere partition inférieur a 8g pour OX , et la deuxième pour le reste
Il faut aussi un panther universel


----------



## Antho_nyc (26 Février 2012)

merci de ta reponse, mais ca ne repond pas vraiment a mon probleme,j'ai mi la version Cheetah (os x 10.0) mais c'est pareil il me met le meme message comme quoi il ne peut pas choisir ce volumpe pour demarer...
Mais ma questuon c'est esque je peut demarer a partir d'un cd mac os pour faire une clean install??
mon ami va m'apporter pleins de cd pour mac d'on mac os et osx...


----------



## christophe2312 (26 Février 2012)

a tu essayez de partitionner ton dd 80g avec 10,1?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h23 ----------

met a jour ton firmware sous 9 avant l install de X
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1395?viewlocale=en_US

une aide
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHrKy7O1O5o


----------



## gmaa (26 Février 2012)

Les CD sont-ils ceux venus lors de l'achat du Mac?

S'ils ne bootent pas oui alors il y a un pb.
Le lecteur?


----------



## Antho_nyc (27 Février 2012)

non, c'est des iso ou dmg telecharger mais quand je suis sous os 9.2.2 je clique sur install mac os x et ensuite sur restart, et il me sort un erreur me disant qu'il ne peut choisir le cd en tant que disc que demarage...Mon ami demain vient pour me donner pleins de cds pour mac car il en  a eu beacoup des macs alors j'espere...
Moi c'est un imac bondi blue 233 mhz rev a ...Mais maintenant je reste bloquer au demarage ou ya le dossier de mac os avec un point d'interrogation..
Que faire???


----------



## christophe2312 (27 Février 2012)

Avec les cd .......pas de soucis 
Les cd sont dans le lecteur donc le redémarrage pas de soucis , les dmg sont dans le système et non en externe


----------



## Antho_nyc (9 Avril 2012)

.....Du coup j'ai recup un imac g3 400mhz indigo et j'install sur les disque dur le mac os 10.3.4 ou un truc du genre pour le blue bondi , et le indigo ...Un grand merci pour les personnes ayant pris la peine de me repondre, passé une bonne journee!
Anthony


----------

